# Great find this morning



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

About 4 lbs of freshly sprouted chickens!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice find.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Never seen chickens that looked like that. Most I've seen have feathers. At least till I pluck'em.


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

Those will be delicious! They look nice and fresh too. Great find.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

I've been looking for chicken all season with NO luck. Congrats on your find!


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

LTH said:


> I've been looking for chicken all season with NO luck. Congrats on your find!


Search in Oak dominated forest with downed trees and logs, I've even found them on rotten redish brown logs.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

DanSS26 said:


> Search in Oak dominated forest with downed trees and logs, I've even found them on rotten redish brown logs.


I've found them in the past and have some spots to check but nothing yet. We haven't had rain in over two weeks now so our banner mushroom season has been fizzling very fast.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Found some a few days ago in Kalkaska County. They got bleached by the sunshine but nary a bug to be found on the 8 I grabbed. One attached to an adjacent pine touching the old oak stump I left for bug food. I was gonna post and ask about them - but two in the shade were "normal" colored. Even the stalk section was still fairly soft.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

DanSS26 said:


> Search in Oak dominated forest with downed trees and logs, I've even found them on rotten redish brown logs.



I even found some on cherry. One comes up every year in my yard on one.

But I am just starting to get out with the cold snap and some rain.....more of the rain please!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

This chicken came out since about 5 days ago, the pic is from yesterday. Noah left his wake today I guess. A couple small ones out around the back too.
No hens or honey's.

Notice the tree though? LOL!


----------

